# Christmas in Eurodisney



## hjrdee (8 Aug 2005)

Hi there,

Anybody been to Eurodisney for xmas? thinking about going this year (two adults + one 6 year old)  and am wondering about the best way of booking it. Does any Irish travel agent specialise in it. I'm sure somebofdy should as I'd imagine its quite popular. Can't book on the official website because it only covers from now until November.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Aug 2005)

Hi,

Can I go too?  Keep on saying I must go but when I checked out the prices on two occasions it was too dear mainly because the kids are adult rate now also. 

http://www.abbeytravel.ie/ seem to cover Eurodisney a lot. Abbey Travel are quite hard to get thru to so I just sent them an e-mail and they sent me back a quote.

This AAM Key Post on Eurodisney might help or this Ryanair airport Disneyland resort.


----------



## hjrdee (8 Aug 2005)

Many thanks sueellen,

I just emailed off abbeytravel, so when I hear back I'll fill you in, and maybe we'll be brushing up on some french before the year is out!


----------



## Summer (10 Aug 2005)

We went to Eurodisney last Christmas. This is our third time to go. Aer Lingus flights for €9 & tax. TGV direct to Eurodisney €54 for 2 adults and 4 kids one way. Booked family rooms for 3 days (2 rooms) for €300. Our six year old enjoyed Boulder Mountain (the only roller coaster he could go on - height restrictions) 3D film "Honey I Shrunk the Kids", Mickey's Christmas on Ice, Lion King, Dumbo and the railway. He got a hug from Minnie Mouse and this was special. All the characters take turns in going to the hotels each morning. The merchandise is expensive as is the food in the hotels but it is only for a few days. Dress warmly it can be very cold. A hat and gloves are a must. 6058383 is the number to ring from Ireland.

Enjoy.

P.S. Do not fly Ryanair to Beauvais it is quite a long journey into Paris and then on the Metro out to Eurodisney with a small child. One year we missed the bus back and it cost us £95 (punts) in a taxi. There is a shuttle bus from the Disney Hotels back to CDG airport. But do take TGV for the experience on your way out Only 9 minutes!


----------



## hjrdee (11 Aug 2005)

just got call from Abbey Travel. Approx. €1,700 for 3 nights between xmas and new year! Thats for 2 adults and 1 child. Seems very expensive, although i know that involves staying in one of the parks hotels, but still.

I checked flights with Ryanair for the same period, about €350. I also checked hotels.com and got a basic hotel near the park for €210. Add on tickets for 2 days in the park of about €270. total of about €850. Seems more reasonable. Have to look into it a bit more I think. Is public travel in Paris of a good and reliable standard?


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2005)

Hi Again,

In the key post mentioned above Eurodisney this section here should be helpful in your enquiries re. hotel, travel and tickets.


----------



## Ravima (29 Sep 2005)

also you could buy eurodisney shares, still quoted in London but from oct wil only be quoted in france. they cost about 8cents and with 2000, you will get a 15% discount on entry fee plus  a free breakfaxt every morning!!


----------



## Decani (29 Sep 2005)

I booked Holiday Inn in Marne La Vallee (upon advice obtained here). €86 a night over Halloween. Just booked the Halloween Party tickets today. Can't wait!


----------

